# cleavage = χώρισμα του στήθους, κν. ντεκολτέ, βυζοχωρίστρα



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Βρε παιδιά, αφήστε ήσυχες τις μεγακοινότητες :) και πείτε μου κάτι: το cleavage καλύπτεται πλήρως από το "ντεκολτέ"; Γιατί με αφήνει λίγο ακάλυπτο; Ιδέα μου είναι; Δηλ. το ντεκολτέ μετράει από πάνω προς τα κάτω, ενώ το cleavage μετράει από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά. Σωστό;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2010)

Δίκιο έχεις, σκέτο το ντεκολτέ δεν αποδίδει το cleavage, που σημαίνει ότι το ντεκολτέ είναι αποκαλυπτικό. Θα έλεγα "αποκαλυπτικό ντεκολτέ", "τολμηρό ντεκολτέ" ή "χαμηλό ντεκολτέ. Βλέπουμε και την εξής χρήση της τελευταίας έκφρασης:
Η Έλενα Παπαβασιλείου με _χαμηλό ντεκολτέ_ καί τίς βυζάρες έτοιμες να πεταχτούν έξω!


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Αβυσσαλέο! Έχει και τη γεωλογική διάσταση της λέξης.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Ο τρόπος που απαντάς (εξειδικεύοντας την κάθετη διάσταση), Αλεξάνδρα, μού δείχνει ότι είσαι της άποψης ότι δεν υπάρχει ουσιώδης διαφορά κάθετου και οριζόντιου, άρα ότι είναι απλώς ιδέα μου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα, αν και σε φράσεις όπως _her cleavage was nice_ θα λέγαμε, αναγκαστικά, _το ντεκολτέ της ήταν ωραίο_ ή κάτι ανάλογο.
Και μια εικόνα από τη wiki (;)):


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Μεσημεριάτικα θες να μας κολάσεις...

A woman's cleavage is the space between her breasts, especially the part you can see when she is wearing a dress that does not cover the upper surface of them.

Με άλλα λόγια, το χώρισμα, το χάσμα που επιτρέπει να δούμε το ντεκολτέ. Έχουμε κάποια από τις συνεκδοχές εδώ, αλλά με το ιλουστρασιόν έχουμε αρχίσει να χάνουμε και τα λόγια μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2010)

Επισημαίνω ότι ενώ στη γερμανική βίκη, αυτό εδώ το πορτρέτο της Άννας Μπόλεϊν






εικονογραφεί το ντεκολτέ του 16ου αιώνα, στο αγγλικό cleavage δεν θα δούμε ούτε για αστείο κάτι ανάλογο (δείτε τα συνοδευτικά μίντια). Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα το περιγράφαμε στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Θέλω να πω ότι υπάρχει narrow και wide cleavage, αλλά βαθύ/χαμηλό κλπ. ντεκολτέ. Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Το δε cleavage αφορά και την ανατομία. Η τάδε γυναίκα το έχει στενό, ή άλλη φαρδύ. Οπότε;

Edit: αυτό που μόλις επισήμανε ο Δόκτωρ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς ρωτάτε. Το ντεκολτέ, που λέγετε και καρέ, αλλάζει διαστάσεις και οριζοντίως και καθέτως. Το χώρισμα (ανάμεσα στα στήθη) υπάρχει και γυμνή να είναι η κοπέλα, και αποκαλύπτεται, όλο και περισσότερο, όταν είναι ντυμένη, ανάλογα με την κατακόρυφη διάσταση του ντεκολτέ.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Άρα, προτείνεις το 'χώρισμα', όπως και παραπάνω, όταν πρέπει να ακριβολογούμε ή όταν μιλάμε ανεξαρτήτως ρουχισμού. Εντάξει. Στηθαυλακιά. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Αν κρίνουμε και από τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, υπάρχουν και οι θάλασσες της Σελήνης ανάμεσα σε δύο υψωματάκια.

Το φόρεμα είναι αυτό που λέμε low-cut.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2010)

Πάντως, επειδή [ντροπή]έχω διαβάσει κάνα δυο αγγλικά μυθιστορήματα τούτης εδώ[/ντροπή], θυμάμαι ότι η σύγχρονη νεαρή Βρετανίδα θα ήθελε, π.χ. larger cleavage, περίπτωση στην οποία νομίζω ότι θα μας κάλυπτε και η απόδοση _στήθος_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2010)

Costas said:


> Στηθαυλακιά. :)


Στηθοχωρίστρα. Βυζοχωρίστρα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Το βλέπω τίτλο στην Espresso: _Πώς η βυζοχωρίστρα έγινε... αντροχωρίστρα_.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2010)

Σχετικές σλανγκιές:

βυζοχαράδρα (κ. _βυζοχωρισιά_)
βυζολάκκος (αν και το προπαροξύτονο _βυζόλακκος_ μου φαίνεται λογικότερος σχηματισμός)
βυζούβιος
αβυζαλέο (ενν. _ντεκολτέ_)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 19, 2010)

βύζους κράιστ!!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> βύζους κράιστ!!


μαστειότητες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2010)

ντεκολτασμένοι!


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Να 'χαμε και μια ξανθιά και δροσερή! Μπίρα, ντε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2010)

Έφτασε, αλλά...


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

concealed weapons of mass man's destruction


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Μετά απ' αυτό το καταιγιστικό ξεσάλωμα, ξαναπροτείνω το πιο σεμνό 'στηθαύλακο'!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2010)

Costas said:


> Μετά απ' αυτό το καταιγιστικό ξεσάλωμα, ξαναπροτείνω το πιο σεμνό 'στηθαύλακο'!


Υπάρχει φρονώ και ακόμη σεμνότερη διατύπωση: _ισπανοδρόμιο_ — αλλά πρέπει να είναι μυημένος κανείς για να το καταλάβει. ;)


----------



## Themis (Nov 19, 2010)

Το στηθαύλακο μού αρέσει πολύ. Όχι επειδή είναι πιο σεμνό, αλλά επειδή είναι πιο αισθησιακό.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Θηλυκό θα το 'θελα, στηθαύλακα, αλλά και μένα μ' αρέσει αυτή η λέξη.



Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει φρονώ και ακόμη σεμνότερη διατύπωση: _ισπανοδρόμιο_ — αλλά πρέπει να είναι μυημένος κανείς για να το καταλάβει. ;)


 
Αντί καταβρέγματος προκειμένου να μη διασαλευθεί η ηθική τάξις, ήτις διαφυλαχθείσα υπό των προγόνων μας και παραδοθείσα ημίν προς περαιτέρω διαφύλαξιν, εν τούτοις βάλλεται και υποσκάπτεται πανταχόθεν, εντύπως και ηλεκτρονικώς. Εωρακώς :-\ γαρ τον εκλεκτόν και αρμοδιότερον εις τα της καθαρευούσης, άρτι αφιχθέντα συνδαιτυμόνα Θέμιν, την σκυτάλην παραδίδω...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 20, 2010)

Για σκεφτείτε όμως.

Εμείς λέμε "κάνω ισπανικό"
Οι Ιταλοί λένε "fare una spagnola"
Οι Ισπανοί λένε "Hacer una cubana"
Οι Άγγλοι "French fuck"

...ούτε ο ΟΗΕ!


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2010)

Είναι όπως τα φραγκόσυκα:

φραγκόσυκα οι Έλληνες
figues de Barbarie οι Φράγκοι
fichi d'India οι Ιταλοί
Indian figs οι Άγγλοι (αλλά απαρχαιωμένο, και τώρα κυρίως prickly pears)
नागफनी का फल nāgaphanī kā phala οι Ινδοί (αλλά τι σημαίνει; )
نأسف لعدم وجود نتائج بحث ή شجرة التين الشوكي οι Μπαρμπαρέσοι (ομοίως)
higo chumbo οι Μεξικάνοι (απ' όπου και κατάγονται), όπου higo σύκο, αλλά chumbo άγνωστον.


----------



## Themis (Nov 20, 2010)

daeman said:


> Θηλυκό θα το 'θελα, στηθαύλακα


Ακόμα και τη λέξη, θηλυκή τη θέλει ο πωρωμένος! Αλλά τι μπορώ να του πω μετά από εκείνο το εωρακώς;


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2011)

Κυπριακό:
αναρκοβυζού (η) ουσ. (πληθ. αναρκοβυζούες) [< ανάρκα (ανάρια) + βυζιά] αυτή που τα στήθη της έχουν μεταξύ τους μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από το συνηθισμένο [βλ. #11, λινκ]


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2011)

Themis said:


> Το στηθαύλακο μού αρέσει πολύ. Όχι επειδή είναι πιο σεμνό, αλλά επειδή είναι πιο αισθησιακό.


Ανακάλυψα σε εφτανησιώτικο γλωσσάρι τη λέξη _κωλαυλακίδα_ "το αυλάκι τού κώλου", οπότε η επιλογή _στηθαύλακο / βυζαύλακο_ ενισχύεται περισσότερο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2014)

Αφ' ης στιγμής το *underboob *έχει γίνει της μόδας (π.χ. http://perezhilton.com/cocoperez/ga...boob-sexy-crop-tops-photos-gallery/?id=423174 ή http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Underboobs), μάλλον θα χρειαστούμε αντίστοιχο ελληνικό όρο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2014)

...
τα κάτω ημιστήθια (_κν._ κατωμισόβυζα)


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

Αυτό πάντως είναι κάτι σαν υποστήθιο, κάτι σαν υποστήθιος φίλος (του άντρα).


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2014)

...
Ναι, γιατί ο υποστήθιος φίλος της γυναίκας είναι ο στηθόδεσμος, ο στηθερεισματικός. 
Κι όσο μεγαλύτερη η ασκούμενη δύναμη, τόσο πιο ενισχυμένος, άρα καλύτερος (πρέπει να είναι) ο φίλος. 
Ετούτηνέ είναι δουλειά με χάρη τρανή, όι η μετάφραση...






«όταν μυρίζω απαλά ανάμεσα στα δυο σου στήθη, αισθάνομαι σαν μικρός θεός αρχαίος που παίζει τους πλανήτες στα χεράκια του...»

Μας εβάρηκε κατάστηθα το silly season, φαίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

...
You want cleavage? I'll show you cleavage! 






Αβυσσαλέο, και ολοφάνερα, και λόγω Μάτριξ, και επειδή την έλεγαν Περσεφόνη.


----------



## lovecats81 (Dec 31, 2022)

Προτείνω και το "μεσομάστια σχισμή" σε πιο ιατρική ή ευπρεπή ορολογία


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2022)

lovecats81 said:


> Προτείνω και το "μεσομάστια σχισμή" σε πιο ιατρική ή ευπρεπή ορολογία


Δηλαδή, αν γράψω κάπου «με τα μάτια καρφωμένα στη μεσομάστια σχισμή της», θα θεωρηθεί αρκετά ευπρεπές;


----------



## cougr (Dec 31, 2022)

lovecats81 said:


> ..."μεσομάστια σχισμή"...


Μιας και αναφέρθηκε:
αγγλιστί =
intermammary cleft/ intermammary sulcus or sulcus intermammarius


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2022)

cougr said:


> sulcus intermammarius


Αυτό από μόνο του ακούγεται εντελώς απρεπές...


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2023)

oliver_twisted said:


> Για σκεφτείτε όμως.
> 
> Εμείς λέμε "κάνω ισπανικό"
> Οι Ιταλοί λένε "fare una spagnola"
> ...



... γιατί μού θυμίζουν τώρα (όλα τα παραπάνω) το "break up sex" (_σεξ χωρισμού_); Καλή Χρονιά.


----------

